# Life Science-Wife Hack



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

For those that haven't seen this yet. I about died laughing!

https://video.fdtw1-1.fna.fbcdn.net...=92fcf1041eaffc3fb0eae689e052981b&oe=55F31B4B


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

OMG... this is hilarious!!!

I love how he calls it a "dope chart" and reminds everyone, "This is NOT a static situation!"

And also, "Collect data... once you have a cluster of data, you can begin to consider that RELIABLE."

And the "unicorn" zone...

:rofl: :lol:


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

All women are crazy.

Some are just at the "head of the class"


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Danger zone=Redheads, strippers, girls named 'Tiffany'…….and hairdressers! 

haha, too funny!


----------



## Apexmale (Jul 31, 2015)

Real stuff... not just sh1ts and giggles


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

The link isn't working... Will you repost please?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Type in 'wife hack' on youtube.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I saw this months ago and sent it to my 17 year old son. Actually it makes me laugh because my 20 year old daughter is a redhead.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> The link isn't working... Will you repost please?


try this one


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc3LUCu8-IU


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you. That was hysterical. Very clever. I think he was wrong about the high threshold of crazy for the 8-10 woman. A woman that hot blinds a man and he can't objectively tell her level of hotness. But other women can.


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

Funny and mostly accurate.

The one correction I would make is in the super hot 10 zone.

I think these women are usually less crazy.

I think peak craziness is actually in the 7-8 hotness zone.

10s don't actually get approached as much by men as 7-8s, who get hit on constantly. Most men assume 10s are out of their league.

10s are also often socially ostracized by other women because of their beauty. So they often lack the "popular girl" attitude.

So strangely, the very hottest women around are actually more normal than women who are less hot.


----------

